# Where And How Do You Vaccinate?



## starlasstable (Mar 11, 2012)

In relation to the other thread on shots, where and how do you all give your mini's shots? I have always vaccinated our large horses, but I don't know where to best give vaccines to the minis. A few years ago I had no problem giving in the neck wiht our larger gelding. But I have some small girls now, and have had the vet do them until this year. I just can't afford that, so we ordered our vaccines to do ourselves. Our vet gave them on top of the croup wiht no problem, but I don't want to risk hitting in the wrong spot there. I sure don't want to lose any of the vaccines if there is a big reaction, and just wanted some advice and experience from others.


----------



## splash's mom (Mar 11, 2012)

My advice to you would be have your vet show you how and where. If you have never done it before please don't try to learn at your minis expense. I don't mean to sound harsh but you can do alot of damage if you are not careful where and how you inject.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 11, 2012)

I almost always vaccinate in the neck--using the same safe triangle area that we used on the big horses.

In actual fact, giving a vaccine on top the horse's croup is not the correct place to vaccinate--in the event of a serious reaction, this area cannot drain on its own. The correct spot to give a needle in the hindquarters is partway down the backside, next to the tail--I am not going to attempt to describe the exact area! I don't personally like using this spot, but in the event of a reaction there is good natural drainage...however, given in the wrong area of the horse's hindquarters you can also cause nerve damage.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 11, 2012)

I give vaccines in the neck, unless I have a horse who I know is prone to minor reactions, then I give them in the hip - the long muscle alongside their tail - so that they use the muscle more and work the stiffness out. And I agree with Minimor - never give an injection on the top of the croup.

I take a pinch of skin in one hand and wiggle it as a distraction, putting the needle in right next to it. Draw back on the syringe to make sure you're not in a vein and then inject. And I never use the needles that come with the prepackaged vaccines - they're WAY too big. A smaller (higher gauge) needle will make it much more pleasant for all involved.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Mar 11, 2012)

You need a vet to show you where. I do mine in the neck. Tried the butt with my pony and his butt is so strong he tucked it completely under himself and bent my needle in half. If I'm doing mass quantities, such as pen, I'll use the chest, thigh, and neck.


----------



## starlasstable (Mar 11, 2012)

As I stated, I have vaccinated my large horses all my life. I was surprised the vet used the location he did, as I had always been told that is not a good area due to the possibility of a bad reaction and that being a hard place to drain.

Thank you, I thought to myself, those needles are way too big, I have the 1 inch and 1 1/2 inch 22 guage for the mini goats and thought about using those.

So the neck is still the best for the minis too huh? Gees, I have no problem with the goats, I guess I will have to clamp my jaw, have DH break out the treats, and get them done. My vet charges me almost $500 to do 4 miniatures at his clinic, so I really need to find a better way.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a chart I came across sometime ago that is helpful

I also do the neck except babies I do butt shots you can lift them

off the ground a tiny bit by the tail so they don't squirm


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 12, 2012)

NEVER EVER give vaccinations on top of the croup!!! Your vet should know that.

Because if a germ/bacteria enters with the needle than the injection sight can not drain and could become severally infected and cause death.

When I was just learning to give vaccinations on big horses (years ago), I did this once. The horse got an infection. Had a huge lump at the injection sight, was very lame, sore, fever and depressed and had to be on antibiotics for 2 weeks. But he pulled through. That is when my vets explained this to me. It is the same thing that happens when you give Baninmine by injection and it gets infected. Someone has shown a picture of a horse that had to have his neck lanced because of this.

The pictures above of injection sights is very good.

I do either the neck or the back hip area.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Mar 12, 2012)

ALWAYS give vaccines where they can drain DOWN if they abcess and rupture. Ie, bottom of the thigh, neck, or bottom of the chest. I've had vets give them high on the croup before as a last resort, but never first choice.

The banamine reaction is different... banamine should never be given IM, but is very commonly.


----------



## Mareish Mom (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the chest for my mini. She's way too skittish to try a butt shot and I didn't like the idea of the neck for her but she's got nice big chest muscles and didn't seem to mind my poking her there. I use neck and chest for my big horses, alternating sites.


----------



## starlasstable (Mar 12, 2012)

It would be great if someone would post a video of giving their miniatures vaccinations!

I have always used the neck region, or back of hip/haunch areas. Here is just one example of a veterinarian suggesting IM shots in the top of the croup; https://www.drafthorsejournal.com/index.php/read/autumn2006/doc-neuman

Like most things I think there are differing opinions. I didn't like my vet giving the minis their shots in the croup, on the other hand he is a long time trusted, experienced livestock vet here, he always errs on the side of caution and/or research for my minis before doing anything.

On my two very small minis I was hesitant to try the neck since they are so near the ground, and wanted others experiences on how they vaccinate their minis. Thank you so much for the picture and all of your opinions.


----------

